# Treatment for anxiety without meds?



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

ive been prescibed zoloft.yes I know meds take time to work but I'm tired at this point of trying meds.

I feel sick completely numb and keep waking up with panic attacks and it seems to me that my dpdr is just getting worse.I also just don't care life makes no sense at all now before I was a little hopefully now I just feel like we're here to die I thought it was just the dpdr but I'm more numb now emotionally than I was before the meds.

Is there any natural things I can do to get better mentally?

I'm so over this.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Exercise is a very good one. A benzodiazepine for immediate relieve, not for long term. CBT for your thoughts. And there are natural stuff like Aswahgandha, L-theanine, Rhodiola, CBD oil. I have used all of them, waste of money to me. But you could be different. A magic pill you wont find it. Going out socializing is also very beneficial, I always feel better when I have done something, sitting in your house all day wont do any good.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm gonna try everything you mentioned except benzos.

I've tried so many meds it's ridiculous and I'm pretty sure I will be able to pull out of this without meds.

I was on the verge of hurting myself while taking the Zoloft and at this point I'm done trying meds.

Sadly I've never lived my adult life sober and I'm starting to think that's my problem.I never dealt with life without having a drink or a pain killer and now I'm living completely sober.

Right after getting sober a bunch of things happened and I'm not sure if those things actually traumatized me or if I just never dealt with those type of things sober so I've been overwhelmed.

I still want to stay sober which amazes me but after seeing so many loved me be sick from different things including addiction I rather be sober than dead or I'll.

I just have to learn how to deal with life and be okay with it.

It does make sense to me now though why I know so many addicts because reality is a hell that is hard to understand.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> I'm gonna try everything you mentioned except benzos.
> 
> I've tried so many meds it's ridiculous and I'm pretty sure I will be able to pull out of this without meds.
> 
> ...


But I thought I read somewhere the longest you were on a med was like a few weeks right? If so I don't think you could say it worked or did not work. It takes time. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I does take time but I started to want to hurt myself so the doctor stopped the meds.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

The therapist saw a change last week and it just got worse how I was feeling mentally ????


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I am not talking about the Zoloft, you said you tried so many meds. Which ones, and for how long then? Or did they all make you feel that bad you needed to stop? Like it mostly always makes you worse the first few weeks.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh I apologise I misunderstood I was on citelpram for a few years and did fine other than feeling numb but I was taken off and put back on citelpram for about two months and had severe panic attacks with it

I then was put on Prozac for over a month and had constant heart racing they actually monitored it and took me off because it was constant.

Next I was on serequel for about 4 months it helped me sleep but was very zoned out all the time almost zombie like.

Then the most recent which you knkw of is Zoloft.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> Oh I apologise I misunderstood I was on citelpram for a few years and did fine other than feeling numb but I was taken off and put back on citelpram for about two months and had severe panic attacks with it
> 
> I then was put on Prozac for over a month and had constant heart racing they actually monitored it and took me off because it was constant.
> 
> ...


That's not so many meds at all.. in my opinion. This is your third SSRI, which you can't tolerate once again. But there are a few more to try if you're open to of course. Seroquel in low dose yes helps you sleep but can make you very tired the next day as well. But how is your depression? Can you go outside and exercise without problem? Can you socialize without any problems totally sober without any medication?


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Yeah I can do most things actually with no problem outside of anxiety.my doctor actually believed I had depression brought on through severe anxiety I seem to be doing fine.

For awhile there I just layed in bed but since starting therapy I've been doing alot more physically.

I still obsess over the dpdr make I'm managing better with doing things despite dealing with the dpdr.

I'm hoping soon I can just completely stop thinking about the dpdr.Thats my biggest issue right now I stay focused on the physical feelings and thoughts of it way to much as you've seen.

And I still have major health anxiety that's why I've started working out constantly and watching what I eat because I have fears of not being healthy.

My health anxiety got so bad at one point I started thinking I'd have things other people had like my sister in law has diabetes and I literally won't eat anything with sugar in it because I'm terrified that I either have diabetes or will have diabetes.

My cousin had psychosis do to her own mental health and I've been stuck in this loop of thinking I'll wake up one day with psychosis.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> Yeah I can do most things actually with no problem outside of anxiety.my doctor actually believed I had depression brought on through severe anxiety I seem to be doing fine.
> 
> For awhile there I just layed in bed but since starting therapy I've been doing alot more physically.
> 
> ...


Uhm so the biggest problem sounds like OCD type of behaviour, Clomipramine could help. You can ask for that,there are a few ancedotal evidence of people who got better with DP/DR on that medication. I am no doctor disclaimer.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I'll look into it.my therapist actually mentioned ocd to me and she told the doctor.The doctor didn't agree with her.

she actually said I can't have ocd unless I do things in almost ritualistic ways,such as opening and closing doors repeatedly,constantly washing hands if I'm not doing repetitive things physically then she doesn't consider ocd and actually told me she doesn't know what's wrong other than I make myself have anxiety and dpdr.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> I'll look into it.my therapist actually mentioned ocd to me and she told the doctor.The doctor didn't agree with her.
> 
> she actually said I can't have ocd unless I do things in almost ritualistic ways,such as opening and closing doors repeatedly,constantly washing hands if I'm not doing repetitive things physically then she doesn't consider ocd and actually told me she doesn't know what's wrong other than I make myself have anxiety and dpdr.


There's something called pure O, which is only the obssesive side of OCD without the rituals.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Ohhh okay.Im actually looking into a new doctor I really don't want to try meds anymore but I would like to have an accurate diagnosis.

I've had thousands of times I could name where I've obsessed over things.At one point my mom actually wanted to admit me because I use to be so obsessed with my weight that it became dangerous physically.

But I've always just been diagnosed with depression and anxiety which I know I have anxiety but as long as what I'm obsessing over I can find answers to or fix them I feel better.

As many times as I've been told not to obsess or post on here I do anyways because it clears my mind to have a response.

My therapist was actually concerned that I was making myself have a mental disorder since I was so obsessed with the fact that a friend had one and had been admitted that I may be obsessing to the point that I'm causing the dpdr.

My mother in law had a heart attack and for months I checked my heart to see if it was beating regular.My brother in law who passed stopped being able to walk do to cancer and for three months I held on to things and was scared to walk because I was scared I would collapse and never walk again.and that's just some of the things Ive thought about constantly.

To this day I still get freaked out that I'll have high blood pressure or lose my mind or have diabetes because other people around me have had these things.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> Ohhh okay.Im actually looking into a new doctor I really don't want to try meds anymore but I would like to have an accurate diagnosis.
> 
> I've had thousands of times I could name where I've obsessed over things.At one point my mom actually wanted to admit me because I use to be so obsessed with my weight that it became dangerous physically.
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty severe and crazy... definitely the cause for your worn out psyche. resulting in dp/dr. It takes a tol on your mind the constant thinking checking, thought loops etc. I can relate to some extent.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I just wish I knew how to calm my mind down.


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> ive been prescibed zoloft.yes I know meds take time to work but I'm tired at this point of trying meds.
> 
> I feel sick completely numb and keep waking up with panic attacks and it seems to me that my dpdr is just getting worse.I also just don't care life makes no sense at all now before I was a little hopefully now I just feel like we're here to die I thought it was just the dpdr but I'm more numb now emotionally than I was before the meds.
> 
> ...


SSRIs like Zoloft have the potential to make you more numb. They can also help you feel less numb if you respond well to the medication. That is the paradoxical reality of trying antidepressants out but if you try one and it definitely isn't working for you or if you're on too high a dose, it can leave you feeling more emotionally blunted. It's a subtle balancing act with medication for dp.

There are ways to feel better without the use of medication but it takes discipline and means getting into a routine. The same way you need to take a pill every day, the same applies with more natural methods. This can be a good thing though because if your condition improves due to your own actions, this can be empowering and it leads to long term change.

I'm sure you've heard of most of the things I'm about to suggest but the thing I want to emphasize is the importance of routine and discipline in doing it otherwise it is easy to give up. The things that help me are daily exercise (especially jogging and strength exercises), consistent sleep pattern, minimal caffeine intake, no alcohol apart from the odd special occasion, eat fresh food, getting outside each day, regular social interaction with family and friends, meaningful career (or working towards one). So no magic pill and it might look like too much of a sensible, boring lifestyle but I don't care anymore - been too ill for too long and I feel much more positive living this way.

One more thing is to try a daily meditation or relaxation technique. Something to break the cycle of stress and anxious thinking to give your body and mind a rest. If you're going to try meditation, start with just 5 minutes a day and then build it up gradually.


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

Have you ever tried doing some *grounding exercises*? I have recently written in this forum. Please give it a try. I am sure it will definitely help you.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/99156-cure-for-dpdr-a-longtime-meditators-advice/


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

did you try effexor ? it is great for anxiety and panic


----------

